# Ole Black and Blue Flipping Jig



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

I have been hearing about this lure since the early 80s. I bought a nice flippin rod and a handful of stanley jigs and some bottles of pork frogs back then. I practiced and practiced and then I went fishing. I can flip and I can pitch but to date I have only caught a handful of fish on it. I have done well on plastics and catch fish on many techniques (jerkbaits, cranks, buzz, spinnerbait, carolina, blade baits, grubs, topwaters, etc.) I fish year round. I have since gone to various plastic trailers and different styles of jigs and I just do not catch fish on it. I have fished it for 12 hours at a time.

Is there some secret to learning to use this classic? Does anyone have any recommendations? Almost every pro and many amateurs list it as their favorite bait.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

i hear you, i bought some flippin gear and some jigs have caught maybe one fish on it and have seen meny pros use it a lot. i would like to hear wat some people say


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I have found that that color combo works best for me in early spring . It can be hard to beat when the water temps are down in the 40's . Ounce the water starts to warm up , try to use some different colors . Dont give up on them . They are dealy sometimes .


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I don't have an secrets other than to encourage you to keep trying. I don't use the technique much anymore since I mostly fish from the bank and kayak....neither too conducive to flipping.

I started the same way you did and it work for me quickly. Basic jigging technique for the retrieve, but I seldom worked it any one place for long. If they hit, it was quick. I normally fished mine in heavy cover...brush, weeds, moss, lily pads. It would hang up a lot, but with the heavy tackle you can usually pull it out...unless it is a tree 



CW


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

the blue/black combination for me works best in off-colored water, clarity less than a foot, dont be afraid to try different weights and trailer sizes to give u the right fall that the fish are looking for and just flip every piece of cover around.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

black and blue jigs with matching pork frogs are one of my favorite lures 

josh is right... dont be afraid of trying different combinations and flip every bit of cover you find... and not just once... flip it over and over again..


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

oh and another thing... make sure its real pork. You won't get it done with plastic!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I have really never been a fan with a jig till this year..
I have been doing well with yum craw bugs, yum chunks, and zoom chunks as trailers...
I like them as big as they come.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

My very first suggestion would be for here in the state of Ohio, downsize your jigs to smaller weights. I very rarely use heavier jigs, and i have awesome success using lighter ones. The reason is b/c of the fishing pressure our Ohio waters get, thats why i downsize. Try it out if you havent already, it should work for you.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I have been doing well with black/blue 1/4oz bitsy bug jigs and a strike king 3X craw trailer in black neon. I bought the 3x because they were on clearance at a shop they are the whole craw so you have to cut them down a bit. But they float so the pinchers ride up and they are really durable. 
Janus


----------

